# Speaking Exam



## ieromance (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to give a speaking exam a few days ago to my French teacher... I really messed it up, i started crying halfway through and the teacher said i should probably retake it.... I don't know what to do! I really want a good grade but I know i'll do bad again, this just really sucks and now she thinks im weird.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you told her about your SA? Perhaps she will be more understanding if you let her know what's going on.

Definitely retake it. You can do it<3


----------



## vivienleigh (Mar 4, 2013)

I know how you feel, it's bad enough speaking English with SA, let alone a foreign language. I forgot how to say "Je m'appelle Amy" in my GCSE speaking exam 

Maybe it is a good idea to retake it, she'll probably be easier on you this time. I always feel really proud when I force myself to do things like this. Definitely easier said than done, though.


----------



## vienna812 (Feb 28, 2013)

ieromance said:


> I had to give a speaking exam a few days ago to my French teacher... I really messed it up, i started crying halfway through and the teacher said i should probably retake it.... I don't know what to do! I really want a good grade but I know i'll do bad again, this just really sucks and now she thinks im weird.


My advice is take it again, but explain the anxiety and ask if you can have a practice run; third time lucky, right?

Also I have had the exact same experience. My final school-level speaking exam was with an outside examiner. I paused at one point and then the pause just elongated and then I cried. I didn't have the option to re-sit and overall I got a B for my exam. It was my only B the whole time I was at school and I still hate myself for it.

Now speaking is 6.25% of my overall degree. In my exam last year I was asked if I had a part time job, I did and I worked at a swimming pool. Could I remember the word for swimming pool? No. So I decided to lie and say I babysit occasionally for extra money. Could I remember how to decline дети? No. So I sat panicing, twitching, half getting out of my seat, for about a minute before the examiner said, 'so you don't have a part-time job?' 'no.'

You should maybe look into the possibility of doing recorded exams rather than with a person. I feel it's not for me, but maybe it is for you.


----------

